# Old metal models, worth anything?



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys, I was sitting my bits box today and I came across these old metal models. Some empire and some goblins. One of the goblins is stamped 1987. 

I was wandering if anyone new if they were worth anything? Or know anyone who would want them? 

Cheers


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I just had a quick look on ebay at the general price for metal stuff. I guess you could sell the lot for £20 or something.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

The Gunslinger said:


> Hey guys, I was sitting my bits box today and I came across these old metal models. Some empire and some goblins. One of the goblins is stamped 1987.
> 
> I was wandering if anyone new if they were worth anything? Or know anyone who would want them?
> 
> Cheers


Always worth something on ebay. I think they are snotlings, at least some of them.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The two on the left are definitely Empire Knights Panther. The guy on the right without feet is the Empire steam tank commander. 

I'm sure the Knights would be worth it to somebody out there. 

The tank commander is use in your new guard army. He would make a hilarious addition. A tank officer with strange affected character/style.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, I have them up on ebay now, but not getting much interest. 



Kreuger said:


> The tank commander is use in your new guard army. He would make a hilarious addition. A task officer with strange affected character/style.


That is an interesting idea, I will give it some thought.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Oye, my typos. Well, that's what I get for posting while still waking up. 

Yeah, I'm imagining you placing your guard army on the table with all these troopers who are very serious and then a Russ or Baneblade with this guy sticking out of the top and getting the look from your opponent. 

Where at you explain something like . . . "this is Wilhelm von Explodeshite, eccentric tank commander, who wears the garb of his distant ancestors."

Good luck on ebay. 

And out of curiosity, what had you globe trotting?


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> Oye, my typos. Well, that's what I get for posting while still waking up.
> 
> Yeah, I'm imagining you placing your guard army on the table with all these troopers who are very serious and then a Russ or Baneblade with this guy sticking out of the top and getting the look from your opponent.
> 
> ...


Well my army does have a lot of ww1 influence, an old officer still living in the good old days could work. 

And i had graduated from uni and didnt have a real job yet, seemed like a good time to go globe trotting, before i have to start real life.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Ah, right on! Glad to hear the trip was good.


----------

